# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  help για scan

## kdim

εχει κανεις να μου δανεισει pcmcia me feeder 2,4ghz για να μπορεσω να κανω σκαν σε δυο φιλους να δουμε εαν πιανουν τιποτα ωστε να προχωρησουν στην αγορα εξοπλισμου. (client)
οι φιλοι βρισκονται στην πετρουπολη
καθε βοηθεια επιθυμητη.

----------


## ryloth

Γιά πές μου , έχουν καταχωρηθεί στην wind ??
Εξοπλισμό έχω , ξέρω καλά την περιοχή 
μόνο που θα δώ την ταράτσα θα σου πώ που 
θα συνδεθούν οι υποψήφιοι  ::

----------


## kdim

ειναι οι 
10643 και 10644
πως το βλεπεις?
φιλικα 
κωστας.

----------


## ryloth

10643 δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει στη λίστα.
Μάλλον ήθελες να γράψεις 10463 & 10464  ::  

O astra είναι πίσω απο τον ataraxo,
ο οποίος για ΑΡ έχει πανελάκι που κοιτάζει προς τα κάτω άρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδεθεί εκεί εκτός εάν γίνει θαύμα.

Ίσως πιάνει τον igna, αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να δούμε την ταράτσα
του ή εάν υπάρχει πρόχειρη καμία φωτογραφία.
Τον fencer δεν τον βλέπει σύμφωνα με την wind

----------


## kdim

ειμαι και εγω περιστεριωτης εκει μεγαλωσα αλλα εδω και 4 χρονια εχω μετακομισει στο μαρουσι.

ο 10463 ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εκει που ειναι το σπιτι του 
ο 10464 ειναι ποιο ευκολο να βρει καπου να καρφωθει.

θα σκαναρουμε και θα δουμε τι βλεπει ο καθενας απο τους φιλους.

εσυ εχεις εξοπλισμο για σκαν γιατι εγω δεν εχω αλλα θα δανειστω.

φιλικα 
κωστας.

----------


## ryloth

κάρτα έχω ,
εάν ,μπορούσες να βρείς κανένα πανελάκι θα μας βόλευε 
αφάνταστα, γιατί έχω κεραία grid & δεν είναι ότι καλυτερο

----------


## kdim

εχω πανελακι ενα dlink 
αλλα εαν αυριο δεν μου δωσει ενας φιλος ολο το σετ που εχει για σκαν 
θα παμε μαζι να το δουμε με την καρτα σου και το πανελ μου

----------


## ryloth

Κάποτε είχε ένα σετάκι ο χρήστος (nikpet)
αλλά έχουμε χάσει τα ίχνη του . ::  
Όποτε είναι για σκάν ρίξε πόστ  ::

----------


## kdim

λοιπον μετα το σκαν στον 10463 astra ειδαμε οτι το σημειο που ειναι το σπιτι του δεν μπορει να πιασει κανεναν απο το awmn.
εχει πολυ ψηλες πολυκατοικιες και το βουνο διπλα του. μονο με καποιο τριγωνο θα βγει δηλαδη καποιος ασυνδετος να φτιαχτει και να δωσει προς εκεινον. 

ο 10463 kostian εχει καλες οπτικες και βρισκει μερικα ap θα σταλουν pm και αναμενουμε απαντησεις.

φιλικα 
κωστας.

----------


## christopher

Ο kostian είναι ο #10464. Υπάρχουν ΑΡ που μπορεί να συνδεθεί, ίσως όχι κοντά του, αλλά μπορεί.

Για τον Αstra #10463 βάλτε καμία φωτογραφία στη σελίδα του κόμβου, να δούμε τι γίνεται. Δεν πιάνει κανένα ΑΡ; Για βάλτε το αρχείο από το σκανάρισμα.

----------


## kdim

o kostian ειναι ευκολος να συνδεθει σαν client δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εκει
ο αδερφος του ο astra ειναι το προβλημα 
βαζω και λιστα με το σκαν που καναμε απο τον astra.

----------


## christopher

οκ! Κάτι θα γίνει και προς τα εκεί. Βγάλτε φωτογραφίες και ανεβάστε τις στη σελίδα του κόμβου ή εδώ, να τις δούμε.

----------


## kdim

εχω στειλει pm εδω και πολυ καιρο για το φιλαρακι kostian #10465 να συνδεθει σαν client στον ataraxo και στον izinet αλλα απαντηση καμια απο κανεναν 
τι συμβαινει ρε παιδια δεν ενδιαφερονται ?? η απλα αγνοουν τα pm που στελνουμε .
το εχει αντιμετωπισει αλλος αυτο.

τουλαχιστον πιστευω θα επρεπε να απαντησουν εστω και αρνητικα για να ξερουμε και εμεις οι ασυνδετοι τι να κανουμε.

ολοι προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο εδω μεσα αλλα εαν δεν υπαρχει και ανταποκριση ειναι πολυ ασχημο αυτο.

συγνωμη αλλα δεν θελω να προσβαλω κανεναν με το post μου.

φιλικα 
kdim

----------


## maxfuels

Το δικό μου Ap δεν το βρήκατε στο scan;

----------


## kdim

οχι γιατι εχουμε εμποδια μπροστα μας

----------


## ryloth

Ο ατάραχος δεν προλαβαίνει το παιδί,
πάντως έχει dhcp ενεργό,

Δε θα σου συνιστούσα να τον ρίξεις εκεί
γιατί έχει πάνελ και όχι ομνι, θα έχει πολλά προβλήματα
και δεν θα είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση.

Δέν πιάνει τίποτε άλλο ?

----------


## christopher

tlogic ή Openhaimer δεν πιάνεις; Ο izi μάλλον θα είναι απασχολημένος γι'αυτο δεν θα έχει απαντήσει ακόμα. Όσο για τον ataraxo έχει και αυτός τα δικά του τρεξίματα. Δεν γίνεται σκόπιμα που δεν σας έχουν απαντήσει ακόμα.

----------


## igna

Δεν με βλέπει εμένα?

----------


## kdim

ειμαστε στην αγορα του εξοπλισμου θα στηθει και με ενα νεο σκαν που θα κανουμε θα ενημερωσουμε ποιους πιανουμε και θα ποσταρουμε 

αναμενονται νεα μας.

NEA MAΣ απο το νεο σκαν που καναμε 
o igna kai o Openhaimer ειναι οι επομενοι που πιανουμε καλα.
εχετε pm για λεπτομεριες.

φιλικα 
κωστας.

----------


## kdim

καλημερα 
τελικα εχτες στηθηκε το ap client του kostian #10464 και πεφτει πανω στον ataraxo και δουλευει αψογα.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

οσο για το αλλο ap που μιλαμε εδω στο post τον astra #10463 ειναι πολυ χλωμο να βγει.
 ::   ::  

εχουμε κανει απειρα σκαν αλλα ειναι η τοποθεσια τετοια το σπιτι του που δυσκολα βρισκει καποιον να πεσει πανω του. 

η μονη ελπιδα ειναι να γει καποιος ενδιαμεσα με τον astra ( π.χ doukas ) και να μπορεσει να βγει.

η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια.  ::   ::  

φιλικα 
κωστας.

----------


## christopher

Καλά .... τον igna δεν τον πιάνετε από τον astra;;;  ::

----------


## kdim

με τιποτα δεν τον πιανουμε τον igna.
εχουμε κανει σκαν με τετραμετρο ιστο πνω στο δομα του σπιτιου δηλαδη + 3 μετρα απο το δαπεδο τις ταρατσας. αλλα τιποτα ειναι το σπιτι σε τετοιο σημειο που τον κλεινουνα αλλες πολυκατοικιες ποιο ψηλες.  ::   ::   ::  

η ελπιδα ειναι ο doukas εαν συνδεθει να βγουμε και εμεις.

φιλικα 
κωστας.

----------


## christopher

Ο Doukas έχει σχεδόν συνδεθεί αλλά δε νομίζω να βάλει Access Point (τουλάχιστον όχι σύντομα). Είμαι σε επικοινωνία μαζί του. Θα δούμε αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι αφού στηθεί ο κόμβος του πλήρως.

----------


## kdim

ναι εαν γινετε και στησει ap πες μου να ξερω για να δοκιμασουμε με τον astra. 
γιατι δεν πιανει κανεναν αλλον απο εκει που βρισκετε. 

και το κλου τις υποθεσης ειναι οτι προχτες εβαλα τον αδερφο του στον ataraxo που εαν δεις στο wind ειναι 2 στενα απο το σπιτι του astra  ::  

αλλα εαν ειναι και βγαλει ap πες μου

φιλικα 
κωστας.

----------


## ryloth

Μπορώ σας δώσω μια κεραία grid ferimex γιά να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν ΑΡ.
Μπορείτε να την κρατήσετε όσο θέλετε για να βοηθήσουμε τον
ασύνδετο κόσμο και να ξαλαφρώσουμε λίγο ατάραχο & nikpet.

Άσχετο αλλά έχω σχεδόν έτοιμο το 5ο
if για να βγάλει ο δούκας μαζί μου το 2ο ΒΒ του,
εκτός εάν υπάρχει χρήμα & μπορείς να επαναφέρεις το δικό μας χριστοφερ  ::

----------


## kdim

εαν θελει ο doukas να βαλει ap τοτε ναι θα ξελαφρωσουμε αρκετα.

εαν εισαι σε επικοινωνια μαζι του πες του το και πες μου με την σειρα σου τι αθ γινει.
γιατι εκει πανω καντα στον douka υπαρχουν αρκετοι ασυνδετοι.

φιλικα 
κωστας

----------


## christopher

Όσοι είναι κοντά στον Δούκα θα μπορούν σίγουρα να συνδεθούν στον igna έστω και προσωρινά.
Όσοι είναι ήδη στον ataraxo ας ξανασκανάρουν κάποιοι μπορούν σίγουρα να συνδεθουν επάνω μου ή σε άλλα ΑΡ. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για clients του Nikpet. To θέμα είναι οτι όποιος συνδεθεί μετά δεν κοιτάζει για νέα ΑΡ και παρατείνει το πρόβλημα.

Χθες είμασταν στον Δούκα, βάλαμε καλώδια, στοχεύσαμε και μένουν μόνο κάτι τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις στο Mikrotik. Ο Doukas έχει συνδεθεί επάνω μου μέχρι να βρούμε τα 3 feeder που θέλουμε και να το σπάσουμε μέσω του geosia. Στο σημείο που βρίσκεται βλέπει ακόμα και Κρήτη αλλά όχι κοντά του γιατί βρίσκεται μπροστά πολυκατοικία που του κόβει τη θέα (Θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες). Μπορεί να δει από άνω Πετρούπολη μέχρι έμενα και μετά βλέπει λίγο από βόρεια. ΑΡ είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βάλει τουλάχιστον όχι τους προσεχείς μήνες, οπότε τα σχέδια ας προσανατολιστούν, τουλάχιστον για αρχή, σε άλλα ΑΡ. Για το 2ο ΒΒ ισχύει οτι και για το ΑΡ.

To link με τον igna έχει μεταφερθεί στον Δούκα μέχρι να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με την κάρτα του igna. Κατόπιν θα γυρίσει μάλλον σε σένα Μάνο μέχρι να δούμε ποίος θα είναι ο ενδιάμεσος μεταξύ εμένα και του igna αφού έτσι όπως ήταν δεν είχαμε καλό σήμα. Έκει θα μπει μάλλον το 4ο ΒΒ. Μια καλή λύση είναι ο psakela που θα το στήσει σύντομα. Το πως θα γίνουν ακριβώς καλύτερα να τα πούμε στην επόμενη συνάντηση. (Δε νομίζω οτι προλαβαίνουμε για Τρίτη αλλά για Πεμπτη είναι καλά)

Αυτά τα ολίγα!  ::

----------


## kdim

kalimera se olous kai kala xristougenna
exo mini ligo animerotos kai tha ithela apo ena kalo paidi mai enimerosi pou exei asxolithi.
psaxname na bgaloume ton ASTRA alla den exei optiki epafi eykoli ekei pou einai (exoun mpi sxetika post).
legame ean bgi o DOUKAS na dokimasoume.

telika ti egine poy briskete to thema olo ayto?

mia enimerosi thelo 

filika kostas.  ::   ::

----------


## christopher

Αν είχε γίνει κάτι θα είχαμε ενημερώσει αμέσως. Το θέμα έχει κολλήσει λόγω της πολυκατοικίας. Δεν ξέρω πότε θα βρει χρόνο να μεταφέρει τον ιστό μήπως και καταφέρουμε από αλλού να συνδεθούμε. Παίζει να πέσει και αυτός σαν client σε κάποιο ΑΡ (αν τα καταφέρει) και να μη βγεί το backbone..

----------

